# Nvidia Treiber Installation



## dasher08 (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich versuche jetzt schon mehrere Tage den Treiber für meine Geforce FX 5900XT zu installieren. Ich habe alles gelesen, was ich gefunden habe, aber es haut einfach nicht hin. Der Treiber wird zwar angezeigt in der xorg.conf, aber die Auflösung bleibt unveränderbar bei 640x480. Habe den aktuellen Treiber von Nvidia als run Datei genutzt. Jetzt ist alles wieder runter und jungfräulich und ich wollte das nicht nochmal versauen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

gruß dasher08


----------



## zeromancer (13. Juli 2007)

dasher08 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich versuche jetzt schon mehrere Tage den Treiber für meine Geforce FX 5900XT zu installieren. Ich habe alles gelesen, was ich gefunden habe, aber es haut einfach nicht hin. Der Treiber wird zwar angezeigt in der xorg.conf, aber die Auflösung bleibt unveränderbar bei 640x480. Habe den aktuellen Treiber von Nvidia als run Datei genutzt. Jetzt ist alles wieder runter und jungfräulich und ich wollte das nicht nochmal versauen. Kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> gruß dasher08



Ohne Infos kann das niemand. Welche Distribution? Welche Treiber-Version? Was sagt /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Ausgaben bitte hier posten!


----------



## dasher08 (13. Juli 2007)

Ja ist klar. Es ist debian etch kernel 2.6.18-4-486 installiert. Ich habe versucht den Treiber Nvidia-Linux-x86.100.14.11-pkg.run zu installieren. Sah auch zunächst gut aus, auch in der config stand der Treiber dann drin. Man konnte aber die Auflösung nicht ändern. Jetzt ist kein Treiber mehr drauf. die xorg.conf ist die von der Installation. Super wäre ne Anleitung, wie ich vorgehen soll.


```
Section "Files"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load    "i2c"
        Load    "bitmap"
        Load    "ddc"
        Load    "dri"
        Load    "extmod"
        Load    "freetype"
        Load    "glx"
        Load    "int10"
        Load    "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "CoreKeyboard"
        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"
        Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]"
        Driver          "nv"
        BusID           "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "MD1998LJ"
        Option          "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Device          "nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]"
        Monitor         "MD1998LJ"
        DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           1
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           4
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           8
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           15
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           16
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           24
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "Default Layout"
        Screen          "Default Screen"
        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"
        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode    0666
EndSection
```


----------



## zeromancer (14. Juli 2007)

Was Deiner xorg.conf fehlt sind die Werte vom Monitor. Das reicht vielleicht schon.
Mit dem 100er Treiber hatte ich Probleme, nimm alternativ mal den letzten 97er
Vorgehensweise:

Abmelden, im Logonscreen dann STRG-ALT-F1 drücken. Dann

```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
```
Treiber installieren. 
Kernel-Header und Build-Tools sind installiert dafür? Wenn nicht, dann

```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essentials
```
Anschließend konfigurieren mit

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```
Hier dann die Werte für den Monitor eintragen, wenn danach gefragt wird (HSync und VertRefresh).
Dann X mal testwweise mit

```
X
```
starten. X Server beenden immer mit STRG-ALT-Backspace
Log auf Fehler oder Warnungen prüfen mit

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```
 bzw.

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```
Wenn X nicht läuft, dann die Ausgaben von oben (alle beide) hier posten.
Wenn X gut läuft mit Deiner Wunschauflösung, dann wieder GDM starten mit

```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
```

Anmelden und freuen 

p.s.: falls hier von irgendetwas nicht stimmen sollte, mag es daran liegen, dass ich das aus dem Kopf geschrieben habe und Ubuntu Feisty gewohnt bin - Debian Etch hatte ich nie installiert


----------



## Navy (14. Juli 2007)

Wenn Du im XServer bist,mal folgenden Befehl ausführen "nvidia-settings", das sollte Dir ein Konfigurationstools geben mit dem Du bequem die Einstellungen Deines Desktops anpassen kannst.


----------



## zeromancer (14. Juli 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du im XServer bist,mal folgenden Befehl ausführen "nvidia-settings", das sollte Dir ein Konfigurationstools geben mit dem Du bequem die Einstellungen Deines Desktops anpassen kannst.



Das nützt ihm auch nichts, wenn der Monitor nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Dort stellt man nicht die Auflösungen ein, sondern AA und andere Dinge.


----------



## Navy (14. Juli 2007)

Mhmm ich weiß ja nicht, welch altes Treiberpaket Du nutz aber oben genanntes das bringt ihm genau das Fenster, in dem er die Auflösung seines XServers anpassen kann. Direkt unter "X-Server Display Configuration". Dort ist es u.A. auch  möglich Multiscreen zu konfigurieren.

supersede: ich hab einfach mal ein Screenshot eingefügt, dann wird klar, daß es geht.


----------



## zeromancer (14. Juli 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Mhmm ich weiß ja nicht, welch altes Treiberpaket Du nutz aber oben genanntes das bringt ihm genau das Fenster, in dem er die Auflösung seines XServers anpassen kann. Direkt unter "X-Server Display Configuration". Dort ist es u.A. auch  möglich Multiscreen zu konfigurieren.
> 
> supersede: ich hab einfach mal ein Screenshot eingefügt, dann wird klar, daß es geht.



Ok, war wohl bissl krass ausgedrückt. Nur tauchen da auch nicht die Auflösungen auf, wenn der Monitor nicht genau definiert ist.


----------



## dasher08 (14. Juli 2007)

Mega Danke !



zeromancer hat gesagt.:


> Was Deiner xorg.conf fehlt sind die Werte vom Monitor. Das reicht vielleicht schon.
> Mit dem 100er Treiber hatte ich Probleme, nimm alternativ mal den letzten 97er


 
Hab ich beides gemacht und es hat geklappt.


```
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "MD1998LJ"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 98.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 120.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection
```

Nochmals Danke und ein schönes Wochenende
dasher08


----------



## Navy (14. Juli 2007)

> Nur tauchen da auch nicht die Auflösungen auf, wenn der Monitor nicht genau definiert ist.

Dafür gibt es das "Detect Displays", der erkennt die angeschlossenen Screens ziemlich gut.


----------



## dasher08 (14. Juli 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> > Nur tauchen da auch nicht die Auflösungen auf, wenn der Monitor nicht genau definiert ist.
> 
> Dafür gibt es das "Detect Displays", der erkennt die angeschlossenen Screens ziemlich gut.


Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau, was Du meinst. War gerade happpy, das es hinhaut. Was sollte ich nun noch ändern. Kannst Du mir das noch erklären? Möchte es jetzt auch wirklich richtig machen.


----------



## zeromancer (14. Juli 2007)

dasher08 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau, was Du meinst. War gerade happpy, das es hinhaut. Was sollte ich nun noch ändern. Kannst Du mir das noch erklären? Möchte es jetzt auch wirklich richtig machen.


Nein, das war nur eine Alternative. Hast es schon richtig gemacht, wenn es jetzt richtig funktioniert.


----------



## dasher08 (14. Juli 2007)

Okay, bin ja auch zufrieden. Wenn Du irgendwie mal Bock hast....wirfst Du mal ein Blick auf mein neues Thema "xserver". Vermute mal auch da hast Du Durchblick. Aber ich will nicht nerven.
gruß dasher08


----------

